

Why It Pays to Be a Jerk - ArikBe
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2015/06/why-it-pays-to-be-a-jerk/?single_page=true

======
MaulingMonkey
Link is broken for me, this one works:
[http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2015/06/why-
it-p...](http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2015/06/why-it-pays-to-
be-a-jerk/392066/)

